# combien d'huîtres



## lilatranslator

Bonjour tout le monde, 

Tout est dans la question Aussi je voudrais savoir si on fait la liaison dans "les huitres". Autrement dit, est-ce qu'on prononce "lez huitres"avec un z ou pas?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## geostan

lilatranslator said:


> Bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> Tout est dans la question Aussi je voudrais savoir si on fait la liaison dans "les huitres". Autrement dit, est-ce qu'on prononce "lez huitres"avec un z ou pas?
> 
> Merci d'avance.



Il y a effectivement liaison ici.


----------



## Benoît abroad

Bonsoir Lilatranslator,


Oui nous devons faire la liaison. En y réfléchissant, ne pas la faire paraîtrait très très bizarre!


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Edit: et je n'avais pas raison!


----------



## lilatranslator

geostan said:


> Il y a effectivement liaison ici.


J'ai toujours dit " Les (z)uitres". C'est pour ça que quand j'ai vu que " de huitres" est plus fréquent sur Google que "d'huitres", ça m'a un peu étonnée! J'ai pensé que huitre était comme hôtel.


----------



## Benoît abroad

Chris' Spokesperson said:


> Quand on prononce le 'h' on ne fait ni la liaison ni l'apostrophe. Pour mon part le 'h' de huitres est prononcé (comme 'huit', le huitième, pas l'huitième etc)....mais il y a une chance que j'en malprononce!


 
Qu'entendez-vous par "prononcer le h"?


----------



## geostan

lilatranslator said:


> J'ai toujours dit " Les (z)uitres". C'est pour ça que quand j'ai vu que " de huitres" est plus fréquent sur Google que "d'huitres", ça m'a un peu étonnée! J'ai pensé que huitre était comme hôtel.



Tout à fait. Il est fautif de garder le _e_ de la préposition. J'écris sans hésiter:

_combien d'huîtres et combien d'hôtels...?
_
A propos, n'oubliez pas le circonflexe au mot _huître_.


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Benoît abroad said:


> Qu'entendez-vous par "prononcer le h"?


 
Haha, vous l'avez vu avant je l'ai enlevé! 

C'est quelque-chose que j'ai lu dans un livre 'Grammaire Progressif du Français', mais maintenant c'est clair qu'il m'en faut vérifier.

(en passant, j'apprends toujours, excuse (mais corrige si vous voulez) mes erreurs s'il vous plait!)


----------



## lilatranslator

geostan said:


> A propos, n'oubliez pas le circonflexe au mot _huître_.


Tout à fait comment ai-je pu oublier l'accent! Merci


----------



## Fred_C

Je souligne, parce que personne ne l'a fait, la différence entre les "H muets" et les "H aspirés".
un H muet est un H qui n'influence jamais la prononciation. On fait la liaison comme s'il n'était pas là.
un H aspiré (qui porte mal son nom, parce qu'on ne le prononce pas non plus), est un H qui interdit la liaison et l'élision.

Le H du mot huître est muet, celui du mot "homme" aussi. (on dit "l'homme" : élision de l'article)
Le H du mot hibou est aspiré, (on dit "le hibou" : Pas d'élision)

Une astuce :
Les mots savants issus du grec ou du latin ont toujours un H muet, s'ils commencent par un H (hippopotame, héliotrope, hystérésis...)
Les mots français issus de langues germaniques commençant par un H ont généralement un H aspiré. (comme hibou, havre, hanse,...)
Les mots français issus du latin par dérivation populaire ont généralement un H muet. (comme Homme et huître)


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Merci beaucoup Fred, j'ai dit 'prononcer' mais j'aurais dû dire 'aspirer'. J'avais pensé que il était un H aspiré dans huître mais je vois maintenant que j'avais tort!

Merci aussi pour l'astuce - très utile.


----------



## lilatranslator

Fred_C said:


> Je souligne, parce que personne ne l'a fait, la différence entre les "H muets" et les "H aspirés".
> un H muet est un H qui n'influence jamais la prononciation. On fait la liaison comme s'il n'était pas là.
> un H aspiré (qui porte mal son nom, parce qu'on ne le prononce pas non plus), est un H qui interdit la liaison et l'élision.
> 
> Le H du mot huître est muet, celui du mot "homme" aussi. (on dit "l'homme" : élision de l'article)
> Le H du mot hibou est aspiré, (on dit "le hibou" : Pas d'élision)
> 
> Une astuce :
> Les mots savants issus du grec ou du latin ont toujours un H muet, s'ils commencent par un H (hippopotame, héliotrope, hystérésis...)
> Les mots français issus de langues germaniques commençant par un H ont généralement un H aspiré. (comme hibou, havre, hanse,...)
> Les mots français issus du latin par dérivation populaire ont généralement un H muet. (comme Homme et huître)


Merci beaucoup pour ces détails. Je rajoute seulement qu'il y a un mot qui commence par un h aspiré et que beaucoup le prononcent avec un "h" muet; il s'agit de "handicapé". On dit "le handicapé" et  et non pas "l'handicapé" . On ne prononce pas le "z" dans "les handicapés".


----------



## geostan

lilatranslator said:


> Merci beaucoup pour ces détails. Je rajoute seulement qu'il y a un mot qui commence par un h aspiré et que beaucoup le prononcent avec un "h" muet; il s'agit de "handicapé". On dit "le handicapé" et  et non pas "l'handicapé" . On ne prononce pas le "z" dans "les handicapés".



Ce n'est pas le seul. Au Canada, on entend assez fréquemment _l'harico_t au lieu de _le haricot_. Par contre, il faut dire _l'hameçon_ et non _le hameçon_.


----------



## Denisska

geostan said:


> Ce n'est pas le seul. Au Canada, on entend assez fréquemment _l'harico_t au lieu de _le haricot_. Par contre, il faut dire _l'hameçon_ et non _le hameçon_.



si je ne me trompe pas, _les haricot_ c'est bien le H aspiré (je l'ai entendu appeler également H germanique). Dans les dicos Fr-Ru c'est marqué par * normalement et il n'y a pas de liaison avec


----------



## lilatranslator

geostan said:


> Ce n'est pas le seul. Au Canada, on entend assez fréquemment _l'harico_t au lieu de _le haricot_. Par contre, il faut dire _l'hameçon_ et non _le hameçon_.


C'est vrai que certains ont tendance à faire la liaison dans "les haricots" alors qu'ils ne devraient pas. Vous avez très bien fait de le rappeler.


----------



## rxmagny

Bonjour Lilatranslator. Es-tu sûr(e) du H aspiré de handicapé. Je le suis et je disais apparemment à tort les "z"handicapés. Peut-être pour nous sentir plus nombreux...!
Merci. Ma carte est une carte d'invalide, ça prête moins à discussion !


----------



## scriptum

Fred_C said:


> Une astuce :
> Les mots savants issus du grec ou du latin ont toujours un H muet, s'ils commencent par un H (hippopotame, héliotrope, hystérésis...)


Pourtant dans les mots _héros_ et _hierarchie_ le _h_ est aspiré. On se demande pourquoi.


----------



## geostan

scriptum said:


> Pourtant dans les mots _héros_ et _hierarchie_ le _h_ est aspiré. On se demande pourquoi.



On dit _le héros_, mais _l'héroïne_; _la hiérarchie_, mais_ l'hiéroglyphe_.
J'ai constaté d'ailleurs que l'h de _hiérarchie_ est communément muet sur Google, et j'avoue que j'aurais dit _l'hiérarchie_ avant d'effectuer quelques petites recherches. Je ne sais plus pourquoi.

Voici un amusant exercice de diction que j'ai relevé dans *l'Encyclopédie du bon français: *

_A travers les hublots hermétiques de leurs hangars hivernaux, ces hardis Hollondais faisaient entendre à leurs hôtes horrifiés les hideux hallalis des hiboux contres des hordes hérissées de hamsters harcelés.
_
Dans ce même article, les auteurs concluent:

_Élision et liaison sont des questions complexes dans lesquelles il faut faire preuve d'indulgence, de souplesse et de compréhension. Il faut essayer de dégager l'usage, le bon usage naturellement, et le suivre, sans condamner avec férocité ceux qui s'en écartent._


----------



## lilatranslator

rxmagny said:


> Bonjour Lilatranslator. Es-tu sûr(e) du H aspiré de handicapé. Je le suis et je disais apparemment à tort les "z"handicapés. Peut-être pour nous sentir plus nombreux...!
> Merci. Ma carte est une carte d'invalide, ça prête moins à discussion !


Bonjour rxmagny, 
Oui je suis sûre. On dit "le handicapé" et on ne prononce pas le "z" au pluriel. C'est une faute tellement commune qu'elle est presque devenue la norme.


----------



## lilatranslator

scriptum said:


> Pourtant dans les mots _héros_ et _hierarchie_ le _h_ est aspiré. On se demande pourquoi.


On dit Le héro oui. J'espère au moins qu'on dit pas "la héroïne"!


----------



## lilatranslator

geostan said:


> On dit _le héros_, mais _l'héroïne_; _la hiérarchie_, mais_ l'hiéroglyphe_.
> J'ai constaté d'ailleurs que l'h de _hiérarchie_ est communément muet sur Google, et j'avoue que j'aurais dit _l'hiérarchie_ avant d'effectuer quelques petites recherches. Je ne sais plus pourquoi.


Pareil pour moi. J'ai toujours dit "l'hiérarchie". Mais  sur Google, il y a 12 000 entrées pour "l'hiérarchie" et 3 000 000 pour "la hiérarchie". Comme quoi on est une minorité Dieu merci


----------



## Maître Capello

geostan said:


> A propos, n'oubliez pas le circonflexe au mot _huître_.


Sauf qu'il n'est plus obligatoire depuis la réforme orthographique de 1990…


----------



## TitTornade

lilatranslator said:


> Pareil pour moi. J'ai toujours dit "l'hiérarchie". Mais sur Google, il y a 12 000 entrées pour "l'hiérarchie" et 3 000 000 pour "la hiérarchie". Comme quoi on est une minorité Dieu merci


 
Pour ma part, je considère ce h comme muet puisque je dis : "la hiérarchie" et également "ma hiérarchie" quand je parle de mes supérieurs... et pas "mon hiérarchie"...


----------



## geostan

TitTornade said:


> Pour ma part, je considère ce h comme muet puisque je dis : "la hiérarchie" et également "ma hiérarchie" quand je parle de mes supérieurs... et pas "mon hiérarchie"...



Tu veux dire h aspiré, non?


----------



## geostan

Maître Capello said:


> Sauf qu'il n'est plus obligatoire depuis la réforme orthographique de 1990…



Encore une subtilité de perdue!


----------

